# Newbie on Edinburgh Royal Infirmary IVF waiting list



## glitteryam (May 31, 2011)

Hi everyone

Not really sure what im doing or if im posting in the right place but hoping someone can keep me right!!?

Im a 27 year old Nursery Nurse from just outside of Edinburgh and i am currently on the EDINBURGH ROYAL INFIRMARY IVF waiting list! 1 year this week. Although seems like forever!!! as ive wanted and been trying for years!! Having worked with children for more than 10 years,managing baby rooms in Private nurseries and looking after other peoples babies its so hard not being able to conceive naturally. I love children and seeing friends and family all getting pregnant straight away is heartbreaking  Most of my friends have had their second child and i catch myself looking at pregnant women with their bumps in awe!! 

I cannot afford private treatment and so therefore have to wait until im at the top of the NHS list. Does anyone know roughly how long i will wait and how i find out when roughly my turn will come

Its nice having somewhere like this to talk as feel i dont have anyone to talk to at the moment....except my wonderful partner who tries to keep me positive but deep down doesn't really understand, if that makes sense??

Thanks for reading


----------



## whigers (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi Glitteryam,

Wow, 1 year - we have been on the Edinburgh Royal Infirmary waiting list for 6 months but have decided to go for self-funded on the NHS as we just couldn't bear to wait the 2 years.  I am 35 (36 in November) so dont really have time on my side either.  Sadly this means we cancel out 1 of our free NHS shots which just feels wrong too.  We were told in January that it was a 2 years waiting list for the Edinburgh Infirmary but they did say it changes so can go down to 18 months, so it may not be much longer for you, fingers crossed!  Its such an unfair system, it drives me mad!

Like you, I was devasted when I discovered it would be ICSI for us.  We were told in November last year.  I have to admit that was definitely the hardest part so far.  You just never imagine it will happen to you.  Since then, it has been a roller coaster of emotions.  Some days I am fine, other days, I just want to curl up & cry.  I am lucky now though in that we start down regulation in 2 weeks.  I am just waiting on my period to come (hopefully tomorrow!) and then we make the payment and are on the ICSI journey.  

My biggest fear is if it doesn't work, I just don't know how I will handle it but trying to remain positive & cross that bridge if it happens.

Have you told anyone else about having treatment - can you talk to them?  I am lucky in that I have told my family and I have a close friend who has been through it all before, so she is full of great advice.  What about your DH - has he spoken to anyone?  Thats my concern, is that my DH is SO private and has told no-body!  I just worry that he is bottling it all up.  We do talk about it together but I couldn't cope if I didn't have my family to talk to as well.  But I guess men are very different when it comes to talking!

Take care and use FF to the max, its a great way to get advice, vent anger, sadness or just to chat to some lovely people who are going through exactly what you are.

Take care

Sarah x


----------



## VEC (May 29, 2007)

Welcome Glitteryam!! You have definitely come to the right place. FF is a lifeline for those seeking support, information and friendship whilst going through fertility issues. Fellow FF members are fantastic pressure valves when family, friends, doctors and partners often just don't "get" what you're going through. It has held my hand throughout treatment and I've made some great friends and gained a vast amount of knowledge, both of which are key factors in at least maintaining some level of sanity!

You must be going  waiting for your turn to come up on the IVF waiting list. And I can only imagine how hard it is to work with other people's babies when you are trying so hard for one of your own.

Have a look around the site, post wherever you like, and make yourself at home. Whatever your circumstances, there will be someone who is going through a similar situation and who can offer support and information.

I see you've already posted on the Central Scotland thread. If you go back to the Locations section of FF, you'll see there is also a thread for the Royal Infirmary in Edinburgh, which seems pretty active, and which has loads of women on it who are either going through or waiting for treatment. I am sure that someone on there will come up with a response to your questions, and it would be great to get to know some of the women on there before you go for treatment.

I've added some links to other threads which you may find helpful:

*IVF General ~ *CLICK HERE

*A Rough Guide To IVF CLICK HERE

(This is a breakdown of the procedure of IVF which is the same as ICSI up until the point of fertilization, With ICSI the embryologist injects one good sperm into one good egg, and repeats until all are used. So it gives them a helping hand, with IVF the eggs and sperm are left to fertilize by themselves)

Questions for your first cycle consultation ~ (use the ones that apply) CLICK HERE

Complimentary, Holistic and Spiritual Approaches ~ CLICK HERE 

What Every New Member Needs to KnowCLICK HERE

There are loads of other parts to the site which will become relevant to you as you progress through treatment. Post here with any more questions, or on any other part of the site - there will be lovely people ready to offer friendship, hugs and support to keep you going through the ups and downs and you'll quickly feel at home.

Very best of luck, will keep my fingers crossed for you that your turn comes soon!      

Whigers - best of luck to you too. Good luck with treatment - if you need any assistance in finding threads relevant to treatment (cycle buddies, 2ww etc) please just shout and I'll post them on here for you.

Martha x*


----------



## glitteryam (May 31, 2011)

Hi Martha  

Thankyou so much for your reply...wasnt sure if i would get any!! I love working with kids and they can be so funny at times so they help to make me smile and laugh  I did have to have a break from managing baby rooms in nurseries though,as i was just finding it too upsetting seeing all the mummys with their bumps and then their own little babies! Ive been through every emotion there is....envy,anger and cried lots!

I looked at the thread for the ERI but got a little lost in the posts as they all seem well established and deep in conversation with one another? couldnt really see a starting point for me to add myself in??

Thankyou for taking the time to point me in the right direction and for your positive words 


Hi Sarah, 

Thankyou for your reply too....its nice to know someone else on the waiting list!
Its been the longest year ever and was originally told the list was over 3 years long so hearing that its a bit shorter is really nice....although you never know....the timescale may keep changing.

Youre so lucky that youre able to self fund but the fact it cancels one of your NHS shots is so unfair!!!

I know how you feel with the rollercoster of emotions,i have more down days than up days and especially when i get my period!! Just feels so unfair.Family and friends dont really understand and say things like 'its not the end of the world" when to me....it actually feels like it is!! 

Good luck and you must be excited but terrified at the same time!! I also think a lot about what if it doesnt work but try to stay positive,very hard though!

You are lucky to have your friend who has been through the process....she must be your rock!! Also your family!! Mine dont really bring it up as they probably dont want to upset me. Very true about the men not being great with talking and feelings....Mines just keeps saying our day will come and dont worry!

He hasnt told a soul so i have the same worries as you in that respect.

Thankyou so much for sharing your own thoughts and feelings and youre the first person outwith family and friends that i feel understands.

Wishing you all the luck in the world and please keep me posted as to how youre getting on!!

Youre a star  

Take Care
Amber x


----------



## VEC (May 29, 2007)

Hey Amber, totally know what you mean about jumping in on an established thread, I feel the same, but you'll soon get to know them all, and every time a newbie joins a thread, it seems to encourage other newbies to join in too.  Go and introduce yourself, and they'll inundate you with help and support, I'm sure.

Look forward to seeing you on the threads, over the years, am sure we'll bump into each other all over the place, on the treatment threads, on the cycle buddies, on the parenting boards ...  

Xxx


----------



## glitteryam (May 31, 2011)

Thankyou xxx


----------

